# I might have me a new toy!



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I just found a 1984 18 ft Shallow Sport in the bushes it has a 90 Johnnyrude and a brand new alum trailer been in the trees for the last 5 yrs never moved. It was number 3 out of the mold! He thought he had a diamond till I got on the deck and fell thru it !:cheers: So now the price is right ! We will see if he takes it. If so I am going to strip it down and rebuild it and make a raised alum leg platform for it. So if u have one send the pics and let me see it !


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice find especially when you have the resources to fix it. Lets see some pics.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

paragod said:


> I just found a 1984 18 ft Shallow Sport in the bushes it has a 90 Johnnyrude and a brand new alum trailer been in the trees for the last 5 yrs never moved. It was number 3 out of the mold! He thought he had a diamond till I got on the deck and fell thru it !:cheers: So now the price is right ! We will see if he takes it. If so I am going to strip it down and rebuild it and make a raised alum leg platform for it. So if u have one send the pics and let me see it !


Best of luck! I don't know how many times I have asked a seller if there are any issues with a boat, told there wern't any and low and behold a tree sprouts through the deck or the transom looks like termite breakfast or no title............


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Iam back on the the GC right now but Iam waiting to see if he takes the offer Like a kid on X-mas morning!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

heres my Baby Blue, if you need any other angles id be glad to take some pics... when funds allow she will be getting a 15" raised console as well...


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

That looks good ! Iam thinking yellow or orange ? White deck with matching splatter!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

paragod said:


> Iam back on the the GC right now but Iam waiting to see if he takes the offer Like a kid on X-mas morning!


Great find, but I hope the seller's not a 2cooler, or your price is going back up!! 

Tag


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

That sure is a pretty SS, Tko. Reminds me of the time when J craft put out a bunch that color. I was also told by a seasoned salt, that you have the right engine on there also.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

It was a fair offer it will cost about 2000.00 or more to get the boat nice again and the motor is questionable.... Steering is bad deck, transom, coolers have been outside so long they have exploded. Koenig what size do u have on there?? This boat and my first El Pescador both had cav plates made by some one out of a material like starboard??? Do they still make them ?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Thx BB, 
she may draft a little deeper than a 115 but she ROX out of the hole and ive had the bottom of the hull scraping the ground in 2-3" of water and she didnt skip a beat! Also, you CANT not love the color! baby blue with a silver metalflake glitter stripe down the side. 

Para,
its a 99 150 VMax, the cowling says ProV but i think the previous owner cracked the original and replaced it with the one thats on there now. shes about to get a fresh set of Hydro-Tec reeds and a refurbed prop.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

its A 18 ft ?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ya shes an 1987 18 Sport... its a love hate relationship!


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Good Find*



TKoenig said:


> Thx BB,
> she may draft a little deeper than a 115 but she ROX out of the hole and ive had the bottom of the hull scraping the ground in 2-3" of water and she didnt skip a beat! Also, you CANT not love the color! baby blue with a silver metalflake glitter stripe down the side.
> 
> Para,
> its a 99 150 VMax, the cowling says ProV but i think the previous owner cracked the original and replaced it with the one thats on there now. shes about to get a fresh set of Hydro-Tec reeds and a refurbed prop.


Mine is a wanna be Shallow Sport with a 150 Evinrude. 18-7 no sides Shallow Runner. I will admit to TKO about the hole shot and a 150. It has all the power you need and then some more to boot. Mine runs a three blade prop. I like the raised console as well but I do not have the headroom where I store my boat so it did not get build this option on my boat, but I did open a section in the deck to keep extra anchors, drift socks, tools, spot light and extra ropes to help store all the extra stuff that tends to go along for the ride. My stake out stick mounts on the deck and is used any where I can.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just finished restoration on my 84 ss 18ft. I had to do the same thing my floor was rotten and the motor was junk. I had to put new floor,raised the console, and put a new trans console on it. You have a long expensive journey ahead of you. Best of luck


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

beautiful rigs..


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

SWEET!!!! Well I have'nt heard back yet Iam still waiting for the yes or no. I should have the GC done by the middle of the week and start re rigging it with a 175 I had to finish a jet ski trailer and didnt get to work on the boat much.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

para if you wanna see a bad-ole aluminum raised console, check out TXflats that he got made for his 15footer... i would kill for it!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170088&highlight=shallow+sport&page=11


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

That looks awesome! I cant wait !!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I get to pick it up today !!!!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

you better get some pics up ASAP!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Lucky......


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

here chew on these!!!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a sad site to see a shallow sport in that kind of shape. Hope you did not pay too much for it


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm trying to find something like that as well. I know where there a 22 Dargel Skout thats in about that kinda shape. Any thoughts on that boat?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

with a good powerwash that boat will look tons better... those rear boxes look funky, guess its been re-floored before... 

looks to me that all of the pro's by far outweigh the cons on this rig, nice diamond in the rough you've found there!

btw, that wouldnt happen to be a looper hangin off the back would it?


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Cool*

What a fun project I cannot wait to see the final pictures of it. What happened to the Redfin and the Gulfcoast or did I just miss the finals of them?


----------



## ShallowSportJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a buddy that re-did the same model SS. The "different" looking boxes make it an '85 (first generation) I believe. I love my '88 and would buy another old SS no-sides in a heartbeat. I had a ton of fun re-doing mine and spent a ton of money as well. Seven years later and a few additional "tweaks" and I'm still enjoying and catching fish out of it. Congrats!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

who ever let that happen to such a fine boat should be beaten! do her right paragod!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I cannot believe some folks are that mad at their boats.....


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> That is a sad site to see a shallow sport in that kind of shape. Hope you did not pay too much for it


Me ??? Never !!!angelsm


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Little Jimmy Cook said:


> What a fun project I cannot wait to see the final pictures of it. What happened to the Redfin and the Gulfcoast or did I just miss the finals of them?


Redfin turned out very nice after the gelcoat and the new cushions .. The GC is still in the hospital !!!!! Maybe done by next weekend I have a trailer to build that has to been done by Tue and the weather is not looking like its going to help me any !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I got it stripped down all that is left is pull the enigne ....? On the back where the tunnel is is a bolted on fiberglass part that looks like a half barrel shape plate type thing is this a add on someone made? Ill get a pick of it after I pull the motor it extends the tunnel so its closer to the enigne it looks added on but Iam not sure. Transom is dry and solid might be done before x-mas!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

Guy in my neighborhood has a no sides (mid 80s')shallow sport and it has the exact plate you are describing. I wasn't sure if it was put on by shallow sport or aftermarket. 
He's getting older and hasn't used it in 5 years, but he thinks its worth 8k and it's not... How much did you get this one for?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Do u the new ones have it and should I leave it or remove it ? 1700.00


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the same thing on mine. I think it came with it from the factory. Im also thinking that it keeps water from splashing up the transom because mine will if the jack plate is way down.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Bright yellow or lime green! Can't wait to see it fixed up!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

leave it on... i tried mine with it on and off... planes better at lower speeds with it on!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*SS*

keep it on unless it's damaged. Good find.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Iam going to the shop to pull the engine and set the console off!


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm working on a rebuild too. This boat was given to me by my father in law; it looks worse than it really is due to the slime and mold growing on it. I've got the raised console ordered and will go up from there with Alluminum to make a mini tower boat of roughly 10' tall at the steering wheel which will allow me to enter my 10' garage door opening. I'll be posting additional pics as the progress continues. Good luck with your project too.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool here is my progress for the day !! Cool no foam to dig out stringers are dry I think I just removed about 600LBS


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

TexasFlats 
I am going to go ahead and do the transom also I think opening it from the front will be the best what yall think


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

she dont look that bad at all... i would open it from the front as well...


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The front is off and it was a good choice the first 2 layers of 5/8 ply were bad real wet ! I dont know if Iam going to re use the little boxes or not ? How do they float if u stand in the back ? They werent big enough to put anything in any way but a battery. Iam thinking flush on both sides? I am going to redo the front bulk head on the bow to stop the water pooling under that glass cap so it wont hold water anywhere under the deck if it should get in there.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

nice progress!! keep t hem pics coming!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any more pictures?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

transom is out


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

well... now that the fun part is over with, have fun grinding everything clean!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Man thats alot of work.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

one man's work is another man's therapy


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Looks good*

Not bad for the 3rd boat ever built. You think you'll have that thing running in time for the Owners Tournament May 16th? :tongue:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

SH&! no ! I moved back over to the GC for now this will be a while I think it should be a charity rebuild.....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i bought this Shallow Sport from Ty a few months ago.I've taken it to Tran boats to have the bottom repainted with a new composite transom and floor and it came out perfect.It's now laguna green and white as soon as i down load the pictures i'll post them later today.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking for the cord to down load them.......i'll get them up in a few.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm going to go repo it so we can see it !!!!!!!!! Hurry up !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cant find the cord to download them!!!!!!!! Paragod,did you get the pics i sent to your phone?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I am reading this thread late, but when I was opening it, I was think, now what did Trodery get. I was going to be jealous if Trod was getting another toy. 

Congrats.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I am reading this thread late, but when I was opening it, I was think, now what did Trodery get. I was going to be jealous if Trod was getting another toy.
> 
> Congrats.


Nope,not this time.It's me.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Nope,not this time.It's me.


You gonna post pics or not. I need to work tomorrow!!! :headknock


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Here are a few after and a before


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Great Job ! Cant wait to see her rigged out.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Really nice job Paragod! That was alot of work. Did you paint it or regelcoat it? Can't wait to see it rigged out also!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't take credit for this one Tran did it


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Well i bought this Shallow Sport from Ty a few months ago.I've taken it to Tran boats to have the bottom repainted with a new composite transom and floor and it came out perfect.It's now laguna green and white as soon as i down load the pictures i'll post them later today.


Good for you! I tried several times to get a price on it, but could not get one, I guess he likes you better(G). Looks like tran did a nice job. You should have a fun boat on your hands. What motor are you going to rig?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> Good for you! I tried several times to get a price on it, but could not get one, I guess he likes you better(G). Looks like tran did a nice job. You should have a fun boat on your hands. What motor are you going to rig?


Yea,Paragod had a few projects at the time so he sold it to me.I took it to Donny at Tran boats and they did a Great job.I'm going to rig a 115 E -Tec,tall burn bar,rear tower and a few other things.I'm going to keep it simple.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking for a clean used 115 Yamaha 2 stroke,E-tec or Johnson.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

More pictures are coming.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad you finally got you one, SS68.

Now your handle matches...lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Long Pole...:brew:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Hey Long Pole...:brew:


I might have to come by and have one with ya and check out the new ride or we can get a case and try it out.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I might have to come by and have one with ya and check out the new ride or we can get a case and try it out.


Let me know.:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

oh well,i can't find my usb cord......:hairout:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> oh well,i can't find my usb cord......:hairout:


I think they are maybe $10 at the store....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I think they are maybe $10 at the store....


lol........too far to drive.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

if you have beer on ice, I will come by and loan you mine


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> if you have beer on ice, I will come by and loan you mine


I'm getting the ice as we speak....orale' lol...................


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

what ever happened to this thread....is it finished?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes it's been finished for a while lost my cord to transfer pictures and when i go to Walmart to get a new one i get side tracked when i see beer and get that instead...:help:.I'll post up a ton of pictures next week.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

My new one is a 1994 hydraSports bay Skiff I just picked it up from NW and it looks like a new boat, i ready to start re rigging the boat. New Imtra hatches a 150 Yam with a new powerhead wiring ,pumps the works ! I have a new alum trailer but not sure if its going under it I'l have see how much i spend if I can get it back! I luv putting boats together !


----------

